# Introducing......



## North Mountain (Sep 19, 2007)

North Mountain Cosmic Khaki

Khaki is the pup I'm keeping from my recent breeding of AFC Cosmic Blue Genes x Ivory's Sadie Lady, MH.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a really good one!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Fer cuuuuute. Looks like she's bred to hunt. Now how you going to train her. Oooops don't answer that. The HS is watching. Ah, what the hay, give us all the details. :wink:


----------

